# Easy way to clean outdrive?



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Outdrive is very dirty with scale or whatever from being in the water all summer. What is the easiest way to remove so I can paint it?

I started with a Scotch pad and water and elbow grease. Anything quicker, magic potion maybe?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Outdrive is very dirty with scale or whatever from being in the water all summer. What is the easiest way to remove so I can paint it?
> 
> I started with a Scotch pad and water and elbow grease. Anything quicker, magic potion maybe?


I've got a nice power washer you can borrow if you'd like.  

John


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

jpollman said:


> I've got a nice power washer you can borrow if you'd like.
> 
> John


Got a power washer John, thanks. This stuff is baked on it seems. But I will try the washer tomorrow.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Mike,
I have used Tile & Grout Magic cleaner.
Can get it at Lowe's or Home Depot.
Just spray it on, brush it around to cover everything and wait about 5 minutes and hit it with power washer and it's clean.
Rich


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

If your going to repaint it, Id go with the ol' wire wheel on the angle grinder.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Scrubbing bubbles bathroom spray. Wet down, spray on and wait about 20 minutes and scrub a little then rinse..............clean and neat.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Tried most of the above. Also tried TSP extra heavy. What I did was use the power washer on the pencil thin nozzle which removed most then a little scrubbing with a scratch pad and more power washer. Probably got 98% of it real clean. And now for paint when it all dries. Thanks guys.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Tried most of the above. Also tried TSP extra heavy. What I did was use the power washer on the pencil thin nozzle which removed most then a little scrubbing with a scratch pad and more power washer. Probably got 98% of it real clean. And now for paint when it all dries. Thanks guys.


Sounds good Mike.

Those zero degree nozzles are awesome. With the right pressure they can remove concrete ! I've got one of those "Turbo" nozzles that is basically a zero degree nozzle that has a rotary spinning action so it covers a much larger area at a time.

Glad to hear you got it cleaned up.

John


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

We've used just about every cleaner known to man kind on all kinds of stuff and the two best I've found for that scale build up is "Easy-Off" oven cleaner or some stuff from Eagle (at Murray's) that is an aluminum wheel stipper, its an etcher, not the cleaner. Since your going to be refinishing it another we've used thats very aggresive is "aircraft paint stripper", again found a Murray's.  

....all of above was allowed to soak then blasted with a power washer.....


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

Mike, easy off should do the trick, also make sure you use minerial spirts to clean off the outdrive, and use a outdrive paint( Mercrusier ) only, other paint will come off in the water over time.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

GOTCHA said:


> Mike, easy off should do the trick, *also make sure you use minerial spirts to clean off the outdrive, and use a outdrive paint( Mercrusier ) only, other paint will come off in the water over time.*


Sounds like a voice of experience.


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah when I had My Pursuit I repainted the Outdrive and Bever troll a copuple times, Man I wish I still had that boat


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm in the process of cleaning and re-painting my kicker, I've been told to use lime away.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I wonder if vinegar will do it. It sure made fast work cleaning water spots on painted boat. Maybe saturate and let it soak for a while. Don't know if it will work but it's a cheap try.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

I only have one thing to add Zinc-Chromate Primer!


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks TONGA, I forgot about that, oops


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

On my old 95 Rude it had some serious hard water deposits. I used toilet bowl cleaner and it removed all of the deposits and did not harm the paint. Looked like new when it was done. Be sure to rinse it good after contact.


----------



## ROBBY MEYERS (Sep 9, 2005)

TONGA said:


> I only have one thing to add Zinc-Chromate Primer!


THATS IT! sand the unit down with a dual action sander (da) with 150 grit to get it good and clean. then apply lite coat of the zinc-chromate primer let dry 30 min. at 70 degrees the apply a full wet coat of DP-90 epoxey primer allow to dry 30 min. if there is any inperfections prime with k-36 or ncp-250 or any urathane primer allow to dry 3 hours then sand with 600 wet. then refinish with your favorite paint. or bring it over and get it done right


----------

